# Sand in goat/rabbit barn???



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So getting into chickens and they talk about sand in the coop for ease of cleaning. And i thought hmm wounder if sand under the rabbit cages and in the goats area would be a lot easier to clean. They said to take a pitch fork and put hardware cloth on it to ask like a over sized poop picker upper. So is sand safe for goats? And does it sould like a good idea under the rabbitry. Its a dirt floor. Ill mix lime in to bring smell and stuff down.
So what does everone think??


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope it's safe, because that's what I have in my barn. However, my sand is probably a little different than what you are talking about. It is about 65% compressed. 
That means it packs down pretty tight, but just loose enough to let the pee travel though it. It's the compression percentage that they recommended for barns when I called about getting it delivered by the truck load. 
However, I do live is Florida, and we have nothing except sandy soil. We do have to be pretty careful about colic in horses, because they consume so much sand grazing. 
I'm new to goats, but the sand was never a problem with my cow, so I hope it won't be an issue with my goats.


----------



## ChristyAllen (Aug 15, 2016)

I have sand in my goat barn. I just add hay in the winter for warmth and clean out the hay in the spring and they lay on it in the summer to stay cool. 3 years and they aren't dead yet!!


----------

